# Announcement! PerC Formal Invitation



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Big Daddy Kane said:


> I was called bitter because I talked about AF/BB, and conceited because I said I didn't want that :sad: why are people so mean?


Because there's no crying on the prom thread.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

bethdeth said:


> I'll wear my fluffy grey onesie with the monster face on the hood so I can blend in.


okay sweet. i'll do pirouettes around you so you can't.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Ooooooo a party. I wanna go so I can dress up, sit in the corner and be on my phone the whole night.

And of course, snacks.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

katemess said:


> Because there's no crying on the prom thread.


It wasn't in this thread and I wasn't the one crying either.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

katemess said:


> Because there's no crying on the prom thread.





Big Daddy Kane said:


> I was called bitter because I talked about AF/BB, and conceited because I said I didn't want that :sad: why are people so mean?


Exactly what katemess said. Chin up buckaroo. Channel that inner Duckie Dale and find yourself a babe. The world is your lover and it's calling you to come back to bed.

@Mcquinnish better come early as the walls will fill up fast with all the awkward people.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Exactly what katemess said. Chin up buckaroo. Channel that inner Duckie Dale and find yourself a babe. The world is your lover and it's calling you to come back to bed.
> 
> @Mcquinnish better come early as the walls will fill up fast with all the awkward people.


Well there is this ho Steph, but she doesn't post here


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

MonieJ said:


> *Shift uncomfortably at the idea of a big get together*
> I'm not sure if I will attend but if I do go , I would ask @_Strayfire_ and @_WamphyriThrall_ since I have no one interested in a date or dating anyone atm.
> I'll be sure to bring some absinthe if I come.


Aww, I'm touched! 













* *




Oh wait that's just you, Thrall


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Strayfire said:


> Aww, I'm touched!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can be the 3 musketeers


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

carpe omnia said:


> okay sweet. i'll do pirouettes around you so you can't.


It's becoming apparent we listen to different music. Never mind I can just old, old school and pogo while you are spreading the joy of pirouettes, and dainty points. I'll even bring a hip flask so you won't have to drink that nasty punch (the walls will already be moving for you).


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

bethdeth said:


> It's becoming apparent we listen to different music. Never mind I can just old, old school and pogo while you are spreading the joy of pirouettes, and dainty points. I'll even bring a hip flask so you won't have to drink that nasty punch (the walls will already be moving for you).


i'm the bartender, beth. we're going to drink til we start puking out moving walls.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

carpe omnia said:


> i'm the bartender, beth. we're going to drink til we start puking out moving walls.


I've already got the hangover and a vague burning in my throat in anticipation.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

I am here to announce my participation. Besides my inflated ego, there is a particular individual whom they and I will blow the entire event away. The reveal will be soon. Relatively soon. Stay tuned.

Of course, you can't expect me to do any of the unveiling. That's the duty of...
Just wait, you will all see.
Back to the Shellmobile.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Rebelgoatalliance[/MENTION] I might need you to be janitor, again. Also, would the ESTPs host the Formal after party?


I didn't appreciate the turd that the ENFJs left me.

But I do like cleaning up urine, vomit, and spilled drinks.








I will think on it.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I will think on it.


Ok, now how bout after party at the ESTPs? Or should I ask the ISTPs?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ok, now how bout after party at the ESTPs? Or should I ask the ISTPs?


We'd be willing, although would recommend the ISTP board for that. It's less deserted, and they have charming survivalist doomsday bunkers to hold it in.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

sweetraglansweater's matchmaking skills would prove very useful here


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

MonieJ said:


> *Shift uncomfortably at the idea of a big get together*
> I'm not sure if I will attend but if I do go , I would ask @_Strayfire_ and @_WamphyriThrall_ since I have no one interested in a date or dating anyone atm.
> I'll be sure to bring some absinthe if I come.


I've never had absinthe, but they get cool spoons, so I'm in


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've never had absinthe, but they get cool spoons, so I'm in


My last birthday party had an absinthe line at the dinner table. I sat on the other side and watched people giving it a go. They all just started talking vague stuff. I never tried it.....it was green.


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd like to reserve a place by the wall, preferably one in a corner so that I have all flanks covered.

I'm too shy to get a date, but if any of my fellow wallflowers would like to share an awkward stare across the room I'd be up for that.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there a bar? I would like to be in charge of running the bar.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

xrx said:


> Is there a bar? I would like to be in charge of running the bar.


Sure, you and @carpe omnia can run the bar. Although, we'll need someone handling the Tiki Bar.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, fancy-shmancy! To be a debutante of debauchery during the maiden month of May sounds like an absolute delight. Crepe! I only got a week to find a dress. :tongue:



> 4. No stabbings, please.


Are carnal sheathings not permitted?! 







What a tease this event will be! Oh well, more tension for the after-party I suppose. It's going to be a pain walking around with a blueberry all day long.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

UraniaIsis said:


> Oh, fancy-shmancy! To be a debutante of debauchery during the maiden month of May sounds like an absolute delight. Crepe! I only got a week to find a dress. :tongue:
> 
> 
> Are carnal sheathings not permitted?!
> ...


I'm still waiting for @DudeGuy to claim you. Y'all had such great chemistry and my tert Fe was living vicariously through it.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Distry said:


> I'd like to reserve a place by the wall, preferably one in a corner so that I have all flanks covered.
> 
> I'm too shy to get a date, but if any of my fellow wallflowers would like to share an awkward stare across the room I'd be up for that.


Sure. Wall Support Committee Represent.

Since this board is infested with INTP I think we're going for a human wallpaper situation.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm still waiting for @DudeGuy to claim you. Y'all had such great chemistry and my tert Fe was living vicariously through it.











Aww gawsh...Well, even if he doesn't there will always be a place for him on my dance card. In the meantime, I've heard ENFPs are awesome on the dance floor. 

In the meantime..._*places fan on right cheek*_
I may be a debaucherous floozy, but I am a slightly cultured one. 

* *


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

Nell said:


> Sure. Wall Support Committee Represent.
> 
> Since this board is infested with INTP I think we're going for a human wallpaper situation.


Yay, we can be alone together


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

I think I found my dress.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

As an ex-bellboy I'm down for hosting the shit out of this. Or if you just need a glorified doorman who makes small talk about the Great Human Migrations..


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm still waiting for @_DudeGuy_ to claim you. Y'all had such great chemistry and my tert Fe was living vicariously through it.


 @UraniaIsis is their own person that don't need no DudeGuy claiming them.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

I dont have a tux, will this do?


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

What?! No claimers?!









Is a clean and well-maintained kitty pic not enough to entice any opportunists for the after-after-party?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll bring the fire extinguisher in my pouch just in case.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've never had absinthe, but they get cool spoons, so I'm in





bethdeth said:


> My last birthday party had an absinthe line at the dinner table. I sat on the other side and watched people giving it a go. They all just started talking vague stuff. I never tried it.....it was green.



You don't know what you're missin. 
I shall also bring grenadine since I love both.


Sidenote- I'm not an alcoholic :wink:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

DudeGuy said:


> @UraniaIsis is their own person that don't need no DudeGuy claiming them.


That's just a lame excuse wrapped in chivalry.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Drunk Parrot said:


> That's just a lame excuse wrapped in chivalry.


Nay, *duty*.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't have a tux, but I have a black suit and black pants and black tie with a white shirt as formal as I can think of without a tux.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

@MonieJ is bringing the absinthe, so I will be running a pot/hookah bar with all the edibles and dabs and pipes and vapes your little hearts could dare to dream of. 

Also, maybe some sizzzurp? Anyone? Just tap me on the shoulder and whisper "drank" in my ear and I'll show you to the VIP lounge where shit will be getting turnt (on the D.L.) :wink:

Edit: and when I say VIP lounge I mean the back of my moms van, Just so there's no confusion with the _actual_ VIP lounge, from which I have been banned for life  ....... :wink:


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

So @Nator and I are going as friends! We will probably be wearing jeans and super hero t-shirts. 
No formal wear for us.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Distry said:


> Yay, we can be alone together


As the most ironically massive and inert group but indeed we can <3









*
And we will Own it. *




MonieJ said:


> You don't know what you're missin.
> I shall also bring grenadine since I love both.
> 
> 
> Sidenote- I'm not an alcoholic :wink:


I actually haven't tried Absinthe and I've been meaning to do so. 

Green fairy is just too great a name


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

xrx said:


> @MonieJ is bringing the absinthe, so I will be running a pot/hookah bar with all the edibles and dabs and pipes and vapes your little hearts could dare to dream of.
> 
> Also, maybe some sizzzurp? Anyone? Just tap me on the shoulder and whisper "drank" in my ear and I'll show you to the VIP lounge where shit will be getting turnt (on the D.L.) :wink:
> 
> Edit: and when I say VIP lounge I mean the back of my moms van, Just so there's no confusion with the _actual_ VIP lounge, from which I have been banned for life  ....... :wink:


Ok good, I'll need your help in the "entertainment" department.

Also, I need other volunteers to help put this together. http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/827945-perc-formal-planning-preparation-thread.html


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Obv said:


> Try to have everyone nice & lubricated for me when I show up. Thanks


Fear not, I lube up every morning before breakfast.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Miles O said:


> Fear not, I lube up every morning before breakfast.


 A lubed up super member... now that's how you start a party


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Shawty fire burning on the dance floor.. Soon..


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Ima come in all like

https://youtu.be/5P-TXxoWTSE?t=30s


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

EccentricM said:


> Ima come in all like
> 
> [video]https://youtu.be/5P-TXxoWTSE?t=30s[/video]


That's the spirit. Remember everyone...


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

If I come, am I allowed to bring my own drinks? (bit paranoid like Mad-Eye Moody)

Will you have a ball-pit or bouncy castle or is this a classy shindig?
@Drunk Parrot - I will come wearing this with my best pair of dark jeans. Hope it's okay.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Girl archer said:


> If I come, am I allowed to bring my own drinks? (bit paranoid like Mad-Eye Moody)
> 
> Will you have a ball-pit or bouncy castle or is this a classy shindig?
> @Drunk Parrot - I will come wearing this with my best pair of dark jeans. Hope it's okay.


Ball pit? Of course not. It will be elegant, until we commence with the orgy.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> ...until we commence with the orgy.


Aaaaaaand that's my cue. Girl archer out! Have fun! 

maybe I will just knock back a few self-made concoctions, make a fool of myself for a while and leave with what dignity I do have left (note to self- try not to get dip over fancy tux). There's a plan.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Girl archer said:


> Aaaaaaand that's my cue. Girl archer out! Have fun!
> 
> maybe I will just knock back a few self-made concoctions, make a fool of myself for a while and leave with what dignity I do have left (note to self- try not to get dip over fancy tux). There's a plan.


Don't bother coming if you're "too good" for the orgy.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

@Drunk Parrot Can I bring my phone as my date?


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I only attend things that are dated in UTC.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Someone telling me not to do something has always been an impetus to do that. See ya at the PerC Formal, @Drunk Parrot!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Girl archer said:


> Someone telling me not to do something has always been an impetus to do that. See ya at the PerC Formal, @Drunk Parrot!


It's a blast so far. I'm sure you'll look great when you arrive in the batman costume.

For those wondering, the event is taking place here: http://personalitycafe.com/trends-forum/832954-perc-formal-main-social-ballroom.html With some other threads to branch out in, as well


----------



## ESTPenis (May 1, 2016)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy forrrmmmaaallllllsss


----------

